# Anal sex



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

I hate it


----------



## jishellemu (Dec 9, 2013)

this is my username said:


> I think anal sex should be taught as birth control in schools


That might cause quite the controversy amongst conservatives and concerned parents :/


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

jishellemu said:


> That might cause quite the controversy amongst conservatives and concerned parents :/


What!? No way, that's crazy


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

The only way I see it as pleasurable is with a lot of effort and or drug use, and its never as good as normal sex in my experience. It also leads to health problems in some cases, so I'm against it personally.


----------



## Conspiracy (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm actually surprised over the poll results. I thought more people would find it disgusting. A lot of people I know in real life seem to


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Not my cuppa-tea, but each to their own.


Conspiracy said:


> I'm actually surprised over the poll results. I thought more people would find it disgusting. A lot of people I know in real life seem to


Eh, I think the reasoning is that those who marked "No, I don't, but I don't care if others do" do find it gross, but they still don't care if others do. Just because I don't like something doesn't mean I'm going to negatively judge others who do (Unless you buy Apple computers, then I may silently judge you).


----------



## Conspiracy (Dec 1, 2013)

Signify said:


> Not my cuppa-tea, but each to their own.
> 
> Eh, I think the reasoning is that those who marked "No, I don't, but I don't care if others do" do find it gross, but they still don't care if others do. Just because I don't like something doesn't mean I'm going to negatively judge others who do *(Unless you buy Apple computers, then I may silently judge you).*


I'm not typing this post out using an iMac at all


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I will never understand this. There is a place right next to it, not barely an inch away, that is perfectly equipped - nay, _intended _- for that purpose. What's wrong with it??

That place is for expulsion not insertion.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

BlackDog said:


> I will never understand this. There is a place right next to it, not barely an inch away, that is perfectly equipped - nay, _intended _- for that purpose. What's wrong with it??
> 
> That place is for expulsion not insertion.


Could say mouth is for eating and not sucking dick, if you go with that thinking no?


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

this is my username said:


> I think anal sex should be taught as birth control in schools


No! What if kids stop using condoms because they think it's safe? That is one of the easiest ways to transmit disease.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Disgusting...


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Could say mouth is for eating and not sucking dick, if you go with that thinking no?


I think that's fair. It's not the place for it, so you shouldn't do it if you don't like it. 

That's not to say I am being super judgemental about it - I don't really care if other people do it but I find it quite repugnant and I can't wrap my head around the logic of it. 

I know plenty of females who won't let anything near their mouths. Its not uncommon, and I can see why someone would be averse.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

It's alright, now and then. I've had bad experiences, and pleasant ones. But when it's a bad experience, it's ... _really_ bad.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

At first I thought it was kinda gross. My SO is into it, so I decided I'd give it a shot.

Ended up liking it more than I intended.

Similar situation happened with swallowing.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

I've done it twice with my current girlfriend, both of our first times. It was painful for her. I was indifferent to the feeling, and immediately wanted to shower after. The sensation was different but not as good as being in her vagina, which is amazing. I have no desire to do it again. 

I know some people, both men and women, swear by it but... meh, not for me.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Signify said:


> Not my cuppa-tea, but each to their own.
> 
> Eh, I think the reasoning is that those who marked "No, I don't, but I don't care if others do" do find it gross, but they still don't care if others do. Just because I don't like something doesn't mean I'm going to negatively judge others who do (Unless you buy Apple computers, then I may silently judge you).


I voted "No, I don't, but I don't care if others do" and I don't find it gross. And I'm probably not the only one.



isingthebodyelectric said:


> Could say mouth is for eating and not sucking dick, if you go with that thinking no?


I could live with this thinking :wink:


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Indifferent. If she wanted to, I'd consider it. If not, okay. Kinky is fun. It's new! Frankly, I could give or take sex.

I'm not very expressive in that way. I'm very romantic though. Intimacy and simply kissing are perfect. Yay!


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

I've done anal and the feeling is pretty good... However to me it's the psychological aspect of it that is the best. Same thing with other more "degrading" sex acts like cumming on the face, slapping, face fucking etc. To me it's just such a huge sign of trust and affection to let your partner do degrading stuff to you... For fairness sake i enjoy being degraded, beaten etc. also and i wouldnt want to do degrading stuff to someone who wasnt 100% in on it.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

***WARNING***
Sorta, kinda, an explicit story

When I was in high school, there was this guy on my basketball team. He was the best athlete in the school, was also very popular, and overall a REALLY nice guy. He was also 6'3" and really skinny.

A few months ago (March, April), I was talking to this ISFJ girl who, honestly, I just saw as a hot piece of meat. I was in a bad place, and I'm pretty sure she was thinking about a long-term relationship, I just wanted to have sex. She was also talking to the aforementioned guy from high school (keep in mind, this is 4 years later). I think she caught on to the fact that he wanted a relationship, and never got that vibe from me. She ended up dating him, I stopped talking to her because, well, clearly I wasn't getting what I was looking for. She even got rid of me on social networking sites. Whatever.

Not too long ago, she re-added me on Facebook. She told me she just dumped the guy because "he had a small pencil dick and she was really disappointed in the sex." I thought that was funny because he was the last guy you'd expect that from. But that's an aside.

LONG story short, she told me she recently got her own apartment and we should "hang out." I went to pay her a visit, she and I engaged in anal sex, and she had to call off work the next day. She was pissed at me and blamed me.

But she still wants to have sex. I'm in a dilemma because she's the "fall in love" type, and I'm not really into one night stands. The night with her came from a place of extreme sexual frustration. I'm not proud of it.

Personally, my preference list goes vaginal, anal, then oral, with oral and anal being interchangeable, depending on the girl. If I were in a relationship, it wouldn't be a deal-breaker if the girl didn't want to engage in anal. It's fun, but I always feel like it's very risky, as well. I don't like the ramifications of things "going wrong," and things are likely to go wrong at some point. The anus wasn't meant to expand like the vagina, and the mouth is both wide enough and has much larger room for error.

With my ex, I engaged in anal only once, and it was INCREDIBLY fun, but she never let me do it again.

So yeah, I just hate the idea of having sex and having worries of "what if x, y, and z happens." I've heard too many horror stories from guy friends and, given my physical makeup, it's just not a good idea. I'm quite satisfied sticking with vaginas and mouths.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

But poop comes out of there


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Anal is one of those things that have to be done right or it can be very painful; when it is done right however, it can be amazingly good. The anus is loaded with nerves of which can produce powerful feelings of pleasure and reward.

While men have the prostate gland which is a powerful source of pleasure, us women have the clitoral legs, the rectouterine pouch, and the anterior fornix which can produce absolutely unforgettable pleasure as well if stimulated properly.

@Emerald Legend

Yes shit comes out of there, but normally there isn't any fecal matter in the rectum until you're just about ready to drop a deuce. So long as you haven't crapped in an hour or so you're generally good. 

Generally a soapy finger inserted into the anus and twisted around a few times is generally a pretty good means of keeping the chocolate starfish nice and fresh


----------



## Chas23 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm willing to try it. For whatever reason I just haven't?


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

Yay anal! No matter how hard you try, it can't get you preggers!


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Unsanitary!!! Yuck!!!!


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

RobynC said:


> Anal is one of those things that have to be done right or it can be very painful; when it is done right however, it can be amazingly good. The anus is loaded with nerves of which can produce powerful feelings of pleasure and reward.
> 
> While men have the prostate gland which is a powerful source of pleasure, us women have the clitoral legs, the rectouterine pouch, and the anterior fornix which can produce absolutely unforgettable pleasure as well if stimulated properly.
> 
> ...


That was too much info :shocked:


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

My ex liked that sort of thing, but as an empath that and the throat stuff messes girls up from my point view. It warps the body's emotional energy field (permanently marking it), and can either cause direct damage or trains said part's chakra to be adversely dispersed for the most part. If you have to turn off your emotions to do something considered pleasurable I would not advise it. Mutuality is key.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

DustOfShard said:


> My ex liked that sort of thing, but as an empath that and the throat stuff messes girls up from my point view. It warps the body's emotional energy field (permanently marking it), and can either cause direct damage or trains said part's chakra to be adversely dispersed for the most part. If you have to turn off your emotions to do something considered pleasurable I would not advise it. Mutuality is key.


What are you even talking about???

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

AustenT09 said:


> What are you even talking about???


Ass and kung fu, bro. Ass and kung fu.

Kidding, I'm talking about the long term emotional aspect of it for some people, and making sure both parties are on the same page.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

DustOfShard said:


> Ass and kung fu, bro. Ass and kung fu.
> 
> Kidding, I'm talking about the long term emotional aspect of it for some people, and making sure both parties are on the same page.


That could be said about any sexual activity. 

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

AustenT09 said:


> That could be said about any sexual activity.


And here we are in an anal thread; go figure! I am also hinting at form and function related to metaphysics a bit (just my two cents of flavor for the thread), but if that doesn't resonate with you that's fine. Don't want to go down that rabbit hole for now (not a pun, but funny). Off to work! >,<


----------



## Uviteru (Jul 30, 2012)

snail said:


> That's a disturbing thought. I'm glad you aren't serious, because having sex with someone who is not conscious is rape. I think if I ever raped my husband in his sleep, he would find it hard to ever trust me again.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you're not a rapist. 

Thanks for understanding that concepts such as consent are important. I love you so much.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

nvm


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

I would love to be woken up to sex. I don't see the huge issue.

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

AustenT09 said:


> I would love to be woken up to sex. I don't see the huge issue.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


I lived with an older woman many years ago, I didn't mind waking up to her wanting sex.


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

some women have greeeeeat amazing orgasms by anal. Just saying. roud:


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Signify said:


> Not my cuppa-tea, but each to their own.
> 
> Eh, I think the reasoning is that those who marked "No, I don't, but I don't care if others do" do find it gross, but they still don't care if others do. Just because I don't like something doesn't mean I'm going to negatively judge others who do (Unless you buy Apple computers, then I may silently judge you).





isingthebodyelectric said:


> Could say mouth is for eating and not sucking dick, if you go with that thinking no?





renna said:


> some women have greeeeeat amazing orgasms by anal. Just saying. roud:



probably some men too


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

I just watched the episode of Weeds when Andy sleeps with the woman from the rabbi school. . .(season 2; episode 6)

Now that's my idea of how anal sex should be. I wanna try that on someone.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@renna



> some women have greeeeeat amazing orgasms by anal.


Yeah, anal's something everybody should try whether penetrative or non penetrative


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

RobynC said:


> @_renna_
> 
> Yeah, anal's something everybody should try whether penetrative or non penetrative


How do you have non-penetrative anal?


----------

